# 64 girls Monark Silver King....she likes it!!! Happy birthday sweatheart



## jd56 (Mar 16, 2013)

So I finally got the 64 Monark Silver King reassembled last night. Gave it to the wife and she loves it. She's still pissed I bought it but, hey what can I say. But, happy Birthday Sweatheart....I know it's not till May but, I had to get it for her
As you can see she is a beauty for sure. The bike too 
It's a shame the bezel was damaged in the shipping and the battery tray is toast. The tank has a few rust spots on the underside.
Everything else is like it just came off the showroom floor. 
I swapped out the seat for a nicer condition leather one (the one that came on my Silver jet).


















And here it is with my Silver Jet


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope she's not making you ride yours without a seat!  Nice rides, 64 is pretty late for Monark badging.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 17, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I hope she's not making you ride yours without a seat!  Nice rides, 64 is pretty late for Monark badging.




Adam, me too:eek:
And thanks for the compliment.
I think Stephen (classicfan1) had mentioned that the Huffy manufactured Monark brand was replaced completely by Huffy in or about 1965.

But, other than the tanklight bezel and some rust to the underside of the tank the only other issue with the Silver King was the seat had a minor tear or abrasion was to the forward horn of the material. The least I could do was show her the bike with a close to perfect seat, which actually was from my Silver Jet. 






Let's not forget, she wasn't too happy with the additional "not needed" girls bike acquisition. She was content with her 65' Murray chromed Astro Flite, and 55' 5 star Columbia (still in reassembly stage).
I must admit, after some reservations for paying better than retail for the Silver King, it was a pleasure and surprize to find it in such amazing "showroom" condition. Other than the fore mentioned tanklight issues, the pedals jewels were faded and the seat riser decal is damaged. 

When the seller had mentioned that it might have been riden 5 times, I now believe that.
The fenders had no rust (which is unheard of for a 50 year old bike), and that includes the underside.
The chromed frame had no foxing or peeling, which is indictative of these 60's clearcoated frames. 
The rear battery tray had never had batteries installed. That too was exciting to see.
But, the front fender ornament only has a stress crack down the center of the red tailfin. These are never ever found fully complete and intact....classicfan1 will attest to that I'm sure.

This is a middleweight award winning "bike show" bike. Well once I get the bezel & tanklight battery tray replaced and the lights and horn functioning again.

I do wonder why this Huffy / Monark had such plain jane grips. As Huffy was known to have such elaborate embossed colored grips.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Mar 20, 2013)

Bring your wife to Trexlertown, this year, to see that you aren't the only one who is nuts about old bikes! I brought mine, as you know last year, and she kind of enjoyed seeing all the people and the cool old bikes. I think she even likes my Spaceliner I got there last year too. Take your woman to a bike show, and I can almost guarantee, that when you buy a bike, she won't stay as pissed off for as long! (I hope!  )

Jim.


----------



## motorama55 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey JD the tail light lens looks different than the one used on the Silver Jets.  Was this one modified or did they use a different lens on these Silver Kings?


----------



## jd56 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Looks to be original*



motorama55 said:


> Hey JD the tail light lens looks different than the one used on the Silver Jets.  Was this one modified or did they use a different lens on these Silver Kings?




Rick, it looks to be original. Fits well and there doesn't seem to be any modication. Monark versus Huffy (even though they were both the same Huffy Manufacture by 64) may have had slight differences in the lenses and of course the decal legends.
I'm no where near an expert on these, so I don't know for sure.

Heading to a swapmeet / show in a few and this Silver King as well as my 65 Astro Flite will be entered in the Middleweight class. 
Hopefully, there won't be much competition but, then again, it would be cool to see how it fairs against others in this "Tanklight" class.

I'm tempted to throw the Phantom in the Heavyweight "UNRESTORED" class, too. It really looks great this morning, well I should say "every morning it looks BAD ASS TOUGH!"

Loaded and ready to go....the wife is excited to see them drive out the driveway....BUT, she made it clear that hers better be coming back!!:eek:


----------



## jd56 (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, her bike was a hit at the Lowrider Club bike fest in Va. Beach.
Won best in the "Classic Bike" class. It beat out my 65 Astro Flite.
I'm sure the "Lowrider" judges had a hard time judging the "Vintage" bikes that were there.
It was nice that the wife's bike won an award. The bike purchased was validated and is even more accepted now by her.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 12, 2013)

That's a pretty bike- good job JD!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 12, 2013)

Beautiful! I haven;t been on here as much lately, but it looks like you finally found a replacement headlight! I found one too on eBay. I had to buy the hole tank.

It's funny, I saved a '64 Silver King from getting parted out that is ALMOST as nice. She has a few miles on her but will be back on the road hopefully sometime this year.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 12, 2013)

The replacement bezel on this bike is off the ladies Eldorado.
No chrome and really needs to be replaced with a nice still factory chromed one.
So dont stop looking Stephen.

Please!

Show us your scrap salvaged one you mentioned.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

